# Tritium on a knife?



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 27, 2021)

So, on a whim, I've been looking for an out-the-front automatic knife (OTF) with a tanto-style blade, as OTF knives are sexy and I love a Japanese-style blade. In my search, I came across the this offering from Hogue. For those who don't click the link, it's a fairly standard OTF knife, but with a tritium insert on the trigger. Hogue claims that the insert helps with orientation and location of the knife.

So, to me, if you need help figuring out the orientation of an OTF knife by anything other than feel, you have no right to operate such a knife. As for locating it, I can see the insert being handy if you drop it in low-light conditions. With that being said, I also see it being a detriment to use in tactical situations, as it makes the knife easier to see in darkness.

Thoughts?


----------



## drop bear (Apr 27, 2021)

That being a clever name for glow in the dark?

I have one knife where the whole handle glows. Otherwise I have not needed sights on a knife.


----------



## jobo (Apr 28, 2021)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> So, on a whim, I've been looking for an out-the-front automatic knife (OTF) with a tanto-style blade, as OTF knives are sexy and I love a Japanese-style blade. In my search, I came across the this offering from Hogue. For those who don't click the link, it's a fairly standard OTF knife, but with a tritium insert on the trigger. Hogue claims that the insert helps with orientation and location of the knife.
> 
> So, to me, if you need help figuring out the orientation of an OTF knife by anything other than feel, you have no right to operate such a knife. As for locating it, I can see the insert being handy if you drop it in low-light conditions. With that being said, I also see it being a detriment to use in tactical situations, as it makes the knife easier to see in darkness.
> 
> Thoughts?


wont your hand cover it up?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 28, 2021)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> So, on a whim, I've been looking for an out-the-front automatic knife (OTF) with a tanto-style blade, as OTF knives are sexy and I love a Japanese-style blade. In my search, I came across the this offering from Hogue. For those who don't click the link, it's a fairly standard OTF knife, but with a tritium insert on the trigger. Hogue claims that the insert helps with orientation and location of the knife.
> 
> So, to me, if you need help figuring out the orientation of an OTF knife by anything other than feel, you have no right to operate such a knife. As for locating it, I can see the insert being handy if you drop it in low-light conditions. With that being said, I also see it being a detriment to use in tactical situations, as it makes the knife easier to see in darkness.
> 
> Thoughts?



So in your mind, people with certain neurological conditions have "no right" to use a particular knife?


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 29, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> So in your mind, people with certain neurological conditions have "no right" to use a particular knife?



I stand corrected... as I was. Let me caveat my previous statement that if you have no extenuating medical circumstances, if you can't figure out which end of the knife is the pointy end based on the trigger's location, you should not be using said knife.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 29, 2021)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> I stand corrected... as I was. Let me caveat my previous statement that if you have no extenuating medical circumstances, if you can't figure out which end of the knife is the pointy end based on the trigger's location, you should not be using said knife.


It's cute that you think you should get to decide what knife someone else uses. Regardless of their reasons.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 29, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> It's cute that you think you should get to decide what knife someone else uses. Regardless of their reasons.



 Ok, clearly my joke and oversimplification of my very real belief that you should have a basic understanding of how a tool works before using it is rubbing you the wrong way. We'll have to agree to disagree here.


----------

